
Ask HN: Pitched my startup to a VC, he offered me a job. What should I do? - jungle_bells
This was my second time ever pitching to a VC. A week after the pitch the managing partner asked me to grab a coffee with him, we spoke for about an hour, mostly personal stuff, nothing special really. Later in the day, he called me and said point blank: &quot;You suck as a CEO but would make a legendary VC&quot;, then he proceeded to tell me that he could give me a job and mentor me, ...<p>He&#x27;s probably right about the first part but I&#x27;m really not sure why he thinks I&#x27;d make a good VC. I&#x27;m a purely technical guy, I dropped out of school, don&#x27;t have any great business success under my belt, and in total, have pitched to 2 VCs in my life! I love my startup but he&#x27;s really persistent and has offered me a great starting salary. People with more experience, has this ever happened to you? Is this a great opportunity that I might regret?
======
strangattractor
Please read:

[https://www.facetdev.com/blog/posts/why-i-turned-down-my-
y-c...](https://www.facetdev.com/blog/posts/why-i-turned-down-my-y-combinator-
interview/)

Having been part of the dot-bombs of the early 2000's I agree with his
assessment.

No one can tell you what job to take. Spend sometime imaging yourself doing
the job. You will never have enough information to make a rational decision.
Whichever one you take you may regret not doing the other because neither
outcome can be determined in advance.

Good luck

~~~
jungle_bells
He's an experienced VC and I feel like he's very genuine in his offer. But, I
really don't understand why he thinks that way. Never in a million years have
I imagined myself as a VC.

I feel like he has the experience to tell whether I _might_ make a good VC
(and a crappy CEO) and I should take the offer. However that means kissing my
startup goodbye...

~~~
strangattractor
He is in less of a position to know whether you would be a good VC than you
are. It's not about him - it's about what you want. People generally do well
at things they enjoy or feel is valuable. You are a bright person. I would be
more concerned as to whether he knows how to be a good VC:)

------
robin0
“You suck as a CEO but would make a legendary VC“. This is a judgment someone
made based on the short period of time. No one is perfect and we all are
learning from our experiences, failures and sharpening our skills along the
way. You would definitely become an awesome CEO, key is not to give up and
build your own business or continue to build your business/startup (if you
have already started).

------
thetermsheet
You should definitely take it.

------
middle1
Of course, even without knowing names, take it! Use it.

~~~
jungle_bells
My co-founder and best friend quit his great Facebook job and poured his life
into this startup for 4 years. He still believes in what we do and will be
devastated if I quit. I'm torn!

Plus, I'm not really sure why this guy thinks I'll make a good VC! What if I
hate the job and myself for taking it and letting so many people down?

~~~
FiatLuxDave
Have you not talked to your co-founder yet? That seems like an important thing
to do before you make your decision. I understand that you may think he is so
invested in the company that he will see you considering the offer as a
betrayal, but tough decisions like this are exactly the kind of thing you
should talk over with your co-founder and best friend. If you accept the offer
without talking it over with him, he will very likely see it as a betrayal.
Perhaps he will see an upside to having a best friend who is a VC? Give him a
chance to make his own reactions. No matter what road you choose to take, you
will be happier in the end if you keep your best friend.

------
kindaenticing
We don't know who the VC is. But this could be a rare and amazing opportunity.
I'd take it and run with it!

